# Angler im Walchensee ertrunken



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Angler im Walchensee ertrunken​*
Es ist immer wieder erschütternd, wenn so etwas so etwas passiert, wie hier von Merkur.de gemeldet:
https://www.merkur.de/lokales/bad-t...g-fischer-ertrinkt-im-walchensee-8142857.html

2 Angler, 44 und 66 Jahre alt, waren auf dem Walchensee unterwegs zum Angeln.

Der ältere der beiden stürzte dabei aus dem Boot, der 44-Jährige fiel beim Hilfeversuch ebenfalls aus dem Boot, das kenterte, dennoch schaffte er es den 66-Jährigen zu einer Rettungsinsel zu ziehen, ander eWassersporlter halfen mit einem Schlauchboot. 

Passsanten bekamen das mit und informierten sofort Rettungskräfte, die mit mehreren Hubschraubern und Rettungswagen anrückten. 

Leider blieb Hilfe und Reanimierungsversuche bei dem 66-jährigen erfolglos.

------------------------------------------------​Immer wieder lese ich bei meiner Medienverfolgung von solch schrecklichen Nachrichten, auf diese machte mich Andal aufmerksam.

Familie, Freunden und Angelkollegen mein Beileid.

An alle anderen:
Passt auf euch auf..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. April 2017)

*AW: Angler im Walchensee ertrunken*

Ohne zu wissen wie der schlimme Unfall  geschehen ist.
Viele Angler meinen, es ist schick im Boot zu stehen um zu drllen oder zum Spinnfischen. Auch zum pisseln steht dann Mann schon mal hin.
Keiner kapiert dass er in einen Nussschale ist und der Schwerpunkt beim stehen so gelagert ist, dasss eine kleine Welle oder leichtes kippeln des Bootes ausreicht dass es über Bord geht.
Und die Anglerpresse zeigt dann immer diese coolen Bilder von im Boot stehenden Anglern.
Klar ist, wer in so einen kleinen Boot auf dem Wasser aufsteht hat eine große Chance auch ins Wasser zu fallen.

Das ist keine Beurteilung dieses Unfalles sondern nur ein Hinweis wie leichtsinnig viele Angler sind.


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2017)

*AW: Angler im Walchensee ertrunken*

mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl mit allen seinen Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2017)

*AW: Angler im Walchensee ertrunken*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Angler im Walchensee ertrunken*

Mein Beileid an die Familie, Freunden und Angelkollegen.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2017)

*AW: Angler im Walchensee ertrunken*

Ein sehr trauriger Anlass. Mir ist auch wieder schlagartig eingefallen, dass ich den Rettungskragen immer noch nicht angeschafft habe.


----------

